# Array Nummerierung



## Sunny81 (28. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie krieg ichs hin dass die Ausgabe mir die Produkte durchnummeriert?

Sprich 

Produkt 1: 1.99
Produkt 2: 2.99

usw


Danke




public class Produkt 

{

	public static void main(String args[])

	{
		double [] produkt = new double [10];

		produkt[0]= 1.99;
		produkt[1]= 2.99;
		produkt[2]= 3.99;
		produkt[3]= 2.99;
		produkt[4]= 6.99;
		produkt[5]= 7.99;
		produkt[6]= 3.99;
		produkt[7]= 8.99;
		produkt[8]= 4.99;
		produkt[9]= 7.99;

		for (int i=0; i<produkt.length; i++)
		{


			IO.writeln("Produkt : "  + produkt_);

		}


	}

}_


----------



## DennOO (28. Nov 2009)

```
IO.writeln("Produkt "+(i+1)+": " + produkt[i]);
```

Vielleicht indem du i, als den Index mit angibst und um 1 erhöhst damit er nicht bei Produkt 0 anfängt.


----------



## Sunny81 (28. Nov 2009)

Arschgeil!
Danke Danke Danke


----------



## Noctarius (28. Nov 2009)

Oo äh ja


----------

